# Fire alarm "rough" inspections



## cheyer (Apr 15, 2011)

Show of hands please, for  FD Inspectors that conduct "rough" F/A inspections (conduit, wire, etc.) as well as the "final" acceptance tests?

If your building department handles as part of their rough electrical, please indicate.

Thank you.


----------



## permitguy (Apr 15, 2011)

We actually require both (Fire and Electrical Inspector).


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2011)

we do it mainly because we spec Class A system and minimum seperation on the loop


----------



## TimNY (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I do.  Mostly checking for rough-in in the appropriate places and proper protection of cable.  Seen FPLR run through metal studs with no protection.. through cracks and crevices..  In some UL installs wire must be protected inside conduit.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 15, 2011)

Rough inspection by EI, final both EI and Fire.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 17, 2011)

rough by ei, final by fi


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 18, 2011)

EI does wiring and power supplies.  FMO does detector location/spacing/type; notification appliances and full acceptance test witnessing on primary and secondary power and communication.  FMO also does the witnessing of full acceptance tests with other system(s) associated to fire protection interfaces.   We both tag the interior door panel of the FACP when completed also.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 18, 2011)

Our building department does it all now.  Almost all Fire Inspections for alarms and sprinklers etc. came into the building department at the start of the last fiscal year.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2011)

Same as TT, our FM still does a lot of the fire stuff, but if he is not available, then it will be done by the building department.


----------



## cheyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, gents.


----------

